# pit boss pellet grill 1000



## smokerjim (Aug 2, 2019)

my wife is thinking about buying one of these for me, just wondering what everyone's thought's are on these, pro's con's are they worth it, I have a mes 30 now. thanks


----------



## mike243 (Aug 2, 2019)

if its the 1100 from lowes they are a good buy imo.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 2, 2019)

it's online where she's looking,  it's a pb1000t2, i'm not familiar at all with these. the price is 449.00 I think it's through tractor supply


----------



## uncle rick (Aug 2, 2019)

you might want to check out the Camp Chef slide and grill #pg24zg available only at Dickssporting goods, it is in the same price range, on sale now for $499, it has alot of good features. I ordered it online monday night, picked it up at my local store on tuesday. it seems well made and thing go together well.I have it going right now with some salmon and a couple slices of pork belly in it. I have it on the low heat + smoke setting and it has been holding around 180 degrees  for the last couple hours without having to dick around with increasing temp on my old mes 30 just to get the chips to smoke. I think I am going to love this thing. the deciding factor to get this was a 20 percent off coupon , plus a 10 percent cash back from rackuten , so it was really $349 instead of the list price of $699. just thought it might be worth a look for you...oh yeah has 3 year warranty and you can add a propane powered sear box to the side of it that gives you 900 degrees for a quick sear after your smoke for about $200. guess I better go check on it , I am getting hungry


----------



## jac63 (Aug 2, 2019)

I don't have that exact model but they are all pretty similar. Overall they are a solid grill/smoker with a 5 year warranty should you need it. 
Somewhat of a learning curve on temp control but once figured out they are easy enough to control. It won't have many bells and whistles but it doesn't cost $1000+ like some of the fancy pellet grills do. You can make some great tasting food on it and that is all that really matters.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 3, 2019)

I like my Pitboss and it was $500 at Walmart,stopped in our local tractor supply yesterday and burned a 30 minute lunch break, $20 for a bag of pitboss pellets that Walmart sells for about $15 I believe , she may get a bigger unit or 1 with temp probes cheaper so it don't hurt to look a little farther. i'm sure which ever 1 or brand you get will work fine,


----------



## dubob (Aug 3, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I like my Pitboss and it was $500 at Walmart,stopped in our local tractor supply yesterday and burned a 30 minute lunch break, $20 for a bag of pitboss pellets that Walmart sells for about $15 I believe , she may get a bigger unit or 1 with temp probes cheaper so it don't hurt to look a little farther. i'm sure which ever 1 or brand you get will work fine,


The Walmart $15 cost is for 40 lbs; the 20 lb bag is $8.88.  Was the TS bag 20 lbs or 40 lbs?  The PB pellets are okay, but they use filler wood (which has no smoke flavor to speak of).  I prefer LumberJack pellets (NO filler wood) that I get locally for $10 for 20 lb bags.  And smokerjim, your wife's a keeper.


----------



## RCAlan (Aug 3, 2019)

dubob said:


> The Walmart $15 cost is for 40 lbs; the 20 lb bag is $8.88.  Was the TS bag 20 lbs or 40 lbs?  The PB pellets are okay, but they use filler wood (which has no smoke flavor to speak of).  I prefer LumberJack pellets (NO filler wood) that I get locally for $10 for 20 lb bags.  And smokerjim, your wife's a keeper.



From my experience trying many different brands of bbq pellets, Lumberjack pellets are very good, but I’ve also found for the most bang for your buck, hands down Pit Boss Hickory Pellets are hard to beat for great flavor and value...  For all the readers of this posting, check out this video about Pit Boss Pellets and how they are made.  
To the Original Poster, the PB1000t2, is on sale for $449.00 for a few more days and it is a great deal for that price.  If You have the time, shoot by your local Walmart and give the PB Austin XL a good look and your local Lowe’s Hardware Store and checkout the PB ProSeries 800 and PB ProSeries 1100 Pellet Grills too.  All come with a 5 year warranty, great sturdy construction, and most are within the $450.00-$500.00 dollar price range.  Good luck in your decision. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2019)

thanks everyone, great info, i'll check around a bit before we make a decision, yeah dubob she treats me well I told her I really don't need it my mes 30 is fine but she thinks I would enjoy this more since I can grill, bake, smoke etc. with one unit. i'll let everyone know what I end up with.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 3, 2019)

Lucky you. Let us all know how it works out.

HT


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2019)

another question about the pitboss, will I get the same amount of smoke on my meats using the pellet smoker verses the mes 30 with amnps


----------



## DoubleBull (Aug 3, 2019)

Was thinking about going this route but not to sure now. Seems to be some issues with grates cracking and customer service does not sound like Rec Tec. Check out reviews at Lowe's. Many seem happy but I could be wrong but are they not a fairly recent release?


----------



## jac63 (Aug 3, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> another question about the pitboss, will I get the same amount of smoke on my meats using the pellet smoker verses the mes 30 with amnps


Don't know what kind or how much smoke you are getting now but my pit boss gives more smoke flavor than my homemade electric w/pellet tube or maze. It is not a strong smoke though and lots of folks use a pellet tube to supplement the smoke. Personally I like a light smoke vs more pronounced and for me and my wife it is perfect.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 3, 2019)

You can get more smoke with the electric if you keep feeding it,that was 1 reason I wanted to try the pellet,I can sear after I smoke something. Don't sell the MES 1 smoker cant do it all. pitboss pellets have good flavor but lumber jack and a few others are great also. cant really say I have had bad pellets. if you do a long slow low cook you will have more ash than shorted hotter cooks. good luck picking 1. got 4 2" pork chops on now with inkbird therms telling me what the meat and smoker are doing


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2019)

mike243 said:


> that was 1 reason I wanted to try the pellet,I can sear after I smoke something. Don't sell the MES 1 smoker cant do it all. pitboss pellets have good flavor but lumber jack and a few


I see you have a pitboss and a mes, which one would you keep if you had to choose, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## mike243 (Aug 3, 2019)

pit boss, more versatile imo but will keep both as I don't need the $ lol


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 3, 2019)

ok thanks, I am keeping the mes, it still works good and I need it for the cold smokes like kielbasi / cheese etc. my wife was thinking the same thing about the pitboss that it would be more versatile and the more I read about the pellet grill/smoker the more i'm liking it. I never even read about them before the wife mentioned it, being that I am happy with mes.  thanks again


----------



## siege (Aug 3, 2019)

I got a Pit Boss xl1100 pro from Lowe's last month. I checked off all the boxes on my wish list. The slider over the burner is great for searing meat, the dual probes, 35 pound pellet capacity, and a lot more. Dinner tonight was an eye round roast and smoked Mac and cheese. I have done brisket, pork shoulder, ribs, spatchcock chickens, steaks, burgers and brots. Not a dud in the bunch.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 4, 2019)

siege said:


> I got a Pit Boss xl1100 pro from Lowe's last month.


would I be right in assuming  the only difference with the 1100 is a little bigger cooking area, bigger hopper for pellets and dual probes


----------



## siege (Aug 4, 2019)

My MES smokers use a chip tray that has to be refilled every 30 to 60 minutes. You can add a pellet tray to the MES, but I get a better bark with the pellets providing the heat, not just the additional smoke. The MES  are great for ribs, but I prefer the pellet grill for briskets and pork shoulder.
The Pit Boss has a slide burner, and can grill and sear. I can do steaks, pork chops, burgers, sausages, etc on the pellet pooper, but it doesn't work near as well for me for jerky, seafood, and cold smoking. So, both are great , but better at some things than others.


----------



## siege (Aug 4, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> another question about the pitboss, will I get the same amount of smoke on my meats using the pellet smoker verses the mes 30 with amnps


The most interesting aspect of pelet smoker/grill to me, is Set to the just  smoke or to the  225 degree setting, you get ample smoke. Set at 300 where I usually do roasts, you get light smoke, but very tender meat. Go up to 400,  450 or so, you can bake bread, make cookies, etc with almost no smoke flavor at all.
 We have had highs in the 90s for weeks, and not running the oven in the kitchen was been wonderful.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 4, 2019)

ok thanks,  I think i'm sold on pellet grills with everyone's info. as I mentioned before I really knew nothing about them.


----------



## siege (Aug 4, 2019)

You are a man of great wisdom. After all, you married a lady who wants to buy you a pellet smoker. If she's not a keeper, I don't know who is. Better make her something special when you get your new toy home =)


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 4, 2019)

siege said:


> You are a man of great wisdom. After all, you married a lady who wants to buy you a pellet smoker. If she's not a keeper, I don't know who is. Better make her something special when you get your new toy home =)


a man of great wisdom but my wife is a keeper, she ordered it tonight will probably pick it up tomorrow, luckily they had them in stock. thanks again!


----------



## siege (Aug 4, 2019)

Congrats! I know you will enjoy it.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 4, 2019)

thanks, i'm thinking I will, will probably be asking some questions in the near future.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 8, 2019)

picked it up Monday, got it put together, did a burn off Tuesday and then some chicken for supper, last night hamburgs and hotdogs, hopefully will be smoking some ribs this weekend to see how the smoking feature works from what I see it should be just fine, I can see myself using this quite a bit,


----------



## mike243 (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks great to me,I see the smoke pipe cap is adjustable, makes me wonder how much it can restrict air flow? keep us updated


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 9, 2019)

mike243 said:


> Looks great to me,I see the smoke pipe cap is adjustable, makes me wonder how much it can restrict air flow? keep us updated


yeah that was going to be one of my questions, how low do you guys lower the exhaust cap.


----------



## mike243 (Aug 9, 2019)

mines not made like yours,mine is more lke a caped tube that goes almost level with the tube but it cant close it off just slows down the smoke a little


----------



## jac63 (Aug 10, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> yeah that was going to be one of my questions, how low do you guys lower the exhaust cap.


I tried mine from about as low as I could set it to wide open and really didn't notice much if any difference. I finally set it fairly open and left it. With the blower forcing air through the smoker I don't think the cap matters. IMO it's just for looks.


----------



## uncle rick (Aug 10, 2019)

congratulatioins on your new pellet grill, I know your gonna love it.  In regards to the rain cap, my new campchef has a similar cap and the instructions with it suggest setting it 1 1/2 inches open in the summer and 1/2 inch in the winter.I am guessing to hold the heat in better in cold weather, but I smoke alot of fish and on my old mes 30 i always ran with vents wide open for better flow. when it gets cooler outside I might choke it back a bit and see if any difference , but with the pellets fan circulating air constantly, i cant see if it would make much difference


----------



## mike243 (Aug 10, 2019)

I think what it dose is stop the wind from pulling the smoke out faster if the wind is blowing when its set lower, that and $5+ tax will get you a coffee at starbucks I have heard lol


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 10, 2019)

ok, thanks everyone, guess it really doesn't make to much of a difference, yeah I think i'm going to enjoy it, now like a lot of you guys I just need some time to use it more.


----------



## Little-m (Aug 10, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> ok, thanks everyone, guess it really doesn't make to much of a difference, yeah I think i'm going to enjoy it, now like a lot of you guys I just need some time to use it more.



Be careful bro, you may end up going through more pellets than you think you would.  These machines are addictive....


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 12, 2019)

Little-m said:


> Be careful bro, you may end up going through more pellets than you think you would.  These machines are addictive....


yeah I can see why people like these, so easy to use, heats up quick and holds temps easily. didn't get to smoke some ribs yet, that will be the test for me


----------

